# Sleeps Influence on DP/DR



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had chronic DP/DR 24/7 for a few years now. I have noticed that sleep plays a big role on how bad your DP/DR is. Last night I went to bed at 4 a.m. which was a horrible idea. It is currently 11:41 a.m. and I feel almost hungover. My DP/DR is out the roof. I woke up around 11:00 a.m. so that was about 7 hours of on/off bad sleep. If I go to bed around 11 and wake up in the morning I feel a lot better, I can function without feel like throwing up. Does any one else have any insight on sleep and its effects on DP/DR?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Not getting sleep can make a healthy person psychotic, so it's not surprising it affects oher mental symptoms


----------



## Antinatalist000 (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah man I have periods where I become nocturnal for weeks and I can definitely tell that it effects my mental state negatively. the strange thing is that even when I stay up all day and then until say 10-11am, almost always the early morning hours ( 6-8am ) are extremely pleasant. It could be due to the hypnagogic state. "Thought processes on the edge of sleep tend to differ radically from those of ordinary wakefulness. Hypnagogia may involve a "loosening of ego boundaries ... openness, sensitivity, internalization-subjectification of the physical and mental environment (empathy) and diffuse-absorbed attention."


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

i wonder if sleep apnea could be a cause for dpdr?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

……dunno. I dont think so. But lack of sleep from that could certainly contribute


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

i wish i could sleep.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

From my experience a lack of sleep or a lack of going to bed early definitely affects your DP/DR.
Those first 20 minutes of waking up after good sleep definitely have me feeling much more normal than usual.
A lack of sleep does have the opposite effect.

Perhaps DP/DR is a product of a sleep disorder because better sleep *can* reduce my DP/DR for entire days as well.


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

For me Lack sleep is manageable for awhile but it stacks up over time and given a long enough period of tapping into reserves i eventually notice a sudden onset of exhaustion that has severe effects on my DP/DR anxiety, mood, and basically everything else.


----------



## mcalohan (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a natural day sleeper. I've been up all night for 20+ years now. I think my dna is just written backwards. I generally go to sleep at 6 or 7 am, I've tried to reverse the pattern but it just doesn't work. I really like those edge of sleep hours. If I hit it right ill stay up until I actually pass out. I'm really tired right now, just got off work. Its 2am im yawning and everything. If I go to sleep right now ill be up in an hour or two. Its just like someone taking an afternoon nap. Ill wake up fresh and ready to go.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been sleeping really badly for the past week or so, and I wouldn't say it's affected my DP either way.

However, I think that sleeping MORE makes my DP worse. Maybe it's because with more sleep, I'm physically more awakened and so have the energy notice the feelings of DP more, whereas when I'm really, really tired, I feel more cocooned in my fatigued mind and pay less attention to the unreal surroundings. I don't know if that makes sense but that's kind of what I feel about it.

I explained a little bit about DP to my mum, and she automatically blames my sleep pattern for any problems of that sort. She's probably right to a point but I've never found that more or less sleep changes much at all unfortunately.


----------

